# Paint Creek



## hodgesc-DVM (Aug 29, 2003)

I just realized I am REALLY close to Paint Creek. Is there decent fishing there? Year round? I would love to be able to shoot over there and land some trout on the fly rod in the afternoons.

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

hodgesc-DVM
[email protected]


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I really have never had alot of luck fishing paint myself. I have caught a few trout. Paint creek is closed right now and wil re-open when the trout season opens.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I've seen a few guys fishing it off of Clarkston Rd. between M-24 and Orion Rd. They were catching browns or rainbows..can't remember exactly. Nothing of any size. I've sat on the bank a few times in the evenings in that area and watched a couple of them feeding but I never fished it.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

You'll find Paint heavily fished but nonetheless fishable. Stocked yearly but with some ammount of natural reproduction. The fish are small on the whole, and become educated as the year progresses. The truth be told, one place in Paint is as good as another and there are not really many (if any) honey holes that are laden with trout. Admittedly, some places are more productive than others but only marginally so. Find a spot that fits your casting/stalking, and in general, trout fishing ability. Learn the water, and don't brodcast it. It's an intimate stream which requires a smaller rod and reasonable proficiency at casting to be effective. Not many many varieties of Mayflies although there are a few hatches. I've always found nymphing on paint to be the most productive however, there's nothing more satisfying than a rise to a dry! 

Beware! You sound like an eager and optomistic fisherman. Sometimes trout in Paint can be a little difficult to catch! 


Seems to me that this thread should be in southeast rivers section !


Good Luck!


Toddfather


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Send Northern_Outdoorsman a PM; the Paint is his home water...


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Beware! You sound like an eager and optomistic fisherman. Sometimes trout in Paint can be a little difficult to catch! 

Ain't that the truth. 

Seems like alot of good people put alot of hard work into it it just goses drown stream


adam


----------



## jd48091 (Feb 6, 2004)

i used to fish paint creek alot. best times are between opener and june once the air temp gets in the mid 80's fishing dies. lots fish in the 6-10 inch range biggest one i ever cought was 
17 inches awsome fight on 4 lb line and an ultra lite rod. best places to try are the somewhat deep holes in a bend with under cut banks and tree roots. i use the head of a crawler about the first 2 inches and thread it on a #6 hook then i put a medium size split shot about 6-8 inches above that with four lb line.then i find a bend with an under cut bank cast it out and let it drift unerneath. lots of bowns some small bows.


----------

